# Old Klein Linemans



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

Hope this works


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like an old timers pair they would shave off the handle covers and work on stuff live like that..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

anyone know when they switched from m. klein & sons to Klein tools stamp on pliers?


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

yeah found them totally coated in dust next to an unfinished pack of smokes in the ceiling.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mikestew said:


> anyone know when they switched from m. klein & sons to Klein tools stamp on pliers?


It's on the Klein site. 
I have some of their old stuff also.


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

Old or not, they still cut pretty good. Might try em out on a basement job tomorrow.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks like an old timers pair they would shave off the handle covers and work on stuff live like that..:laughing::laughing:


Gives you a better feels for the job...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Sand blast em


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Sand blast em


 Agreed, I bet those would clean up nice.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

looks like they chopped a live wire already


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

the model numbers mean they are not too old. 

Ill give you 10 bucks for them. 

I should post some of my collection


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

You can still buy a couple of models of Kleins with bare handles. In the 70s, Kleins were either bare handles or the original dark blue grips. Most folks bought the bare handled ones and put the red plastic, slip on (after heating in hot water) grips on them. Other folks just preferred the bare handles, and left them bare. 

You must put this into perspective, as in those days getting shocked fairly often was just considered part of the job. After getting "bit" as we called it, often enough, you actually built up a tolerance to where you could barely fell 120 volt. Of course, it has now been determined that chronic, low level shocks can cause brain damage. The one thing that probably made a difference was the toughness of your hands back then. Since folks rarely wore gloves, your hands would be like leather with thick calluses to where briars would hardly penetrate.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Sand blast em


I would not sandblast them. It may take off the logo, which makes them more valuable IMO.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Soak them in vinegar.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I would not sandblast them. It may take off the logo, which makes them more valuable IMO.


They probably have more value as a functional hand tool than a vintage hand tool. Jmo


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

tops, they are worth 10-15 bucks.


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

You should post your collection, I'd love to see em.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I can barely see the emblem. 
Need to hit it with never dull.


----------

